# Any Apple Blog Image Ideas>?



## Kclimson (Aug 3, 2011)

Im working on this blog about apple and i was hoping i could create a logo for it. I have training in photoshop and illustrator but what should i make. Apple slice, something else. Any ideas or links that can get it started..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

This is like going to Apple and saying "I am creating an OS like yours can you give me an idea on what the logo of my company would be. May just a piece of an apple."

Edit: I am surprised the admins have not deleted this thread.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You'll find that people are less responsive to such a post when you're brand new to a forum and haven't introduced yourself.

There's a lot of Apple-related topics you can mine for your logo… try sketching ideas on a pad -- even if they're awful or silly. You'll be surprised how quickly you can get into a stream of consciousness and a good idea can materialize. Besides, it's better if you do it yourself, anyway.

Don't be afraid to post them for critique, there's a lot of pros here who can offer solid advice.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

also not sure if you know or not but there are way too many Apple blogs and such on the internet why not re-invent the wheel and just add to an excisting community like well this one!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

why not have your blog readers submit ideas? Make it a contest and give away a bit of a prize. Better than having a bunch of folks who've never read your blog or have any idea of your style making suggestions.

Good luck.


----------

